# Crete members...urgent help needed for this guy



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Can I draw to the attention of all members the plight of Christian..... 

Newsbeast.gr | ?????? : ???????? 22 ??????, ??? ??????? ???? ?????? 

SOMEONE-SOMEWHERE knows where his bike etc. is. The bike is not important, but the books & diary containing signatures of senior officials and public office stamps from all over the work IS HIS WORLD! 

PLEASE talk to your friends, lets show CRETE can resolve this...


----------

